# what are the british products you miss?



## Marcus (Jan 19, 2008)

what are the things u miss the most ?

is it :
bisto?
flake?
xmas crackers?
marmite?
rowntrees pastels?

or other stuff ??

send me an email and let me know plz

thank you


----------



## DeeBee6961 (Nov 19, 2007)

*What we miss!*

Up here in the north-west of Spain, there is very little british stuff to purchase. Thankfully, we have just recently got access to cheddar cheese and I can buy a tin or corned beef at an exhorbitant price, on the 'foreign foods' section in a major supermarket but the things we truly miss are Tate and Lyles gold syrup and Heinz sandwich spread. These two things (and tea bags, of course) are the entry passports into our home, when family decide to call.

Mmmmmm..... I can taste them now!

Dee.


----------

